# Visas auf Debian System



## myplex (24. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe einen VServer, der auf Debian 3.0 läuft. Jetzt wollte ich VISAS installieren, damit ich alles einfacher konfiguieren kann. Systempacks installieren klappt bestents  ! VISAS installieren klappt auch ! Aber dann am Ende der installation (wenn die Dienste gestartet werdn sollen ) Kommt folgender Outpu :

```
STARTING MySQL with /etc/init.d/mysql start
Starting MySQL database server: mysqld...failed.

STARTING QMail (SMTP) with /etc/init.d/qmail start
./install.sh: /etc/init.d/qmail: No such file or directory

STARTING Vpopmail (POP3) with /etc/init.d/pop3d start
./install.sh: /etc/init.d/pop3d: No such file or directory

STARTING Courier-IMAP and POP3-SSL with /etc/init.d/imap start
./install.sh: /etc/init.d/imap: No such file or directory

STARTING ProFTPd (FTP) with /etc/init.d/proftpd start

STARTING ViSAS APACHE (HTTP) with /etc/init.d/visas start
Starting web server: visas_httpdenv: /usr/sbin/apache2: No such file or directory

STARTING APACHE (HTTP) with /etc/init.d/apache start

STARTING SSHD (Secure Shell) with /etc/init.d/sshd start
Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server: sshd.

STARTING BIND (Nameserver) with /etc/init.d/named start
Starting domain name service: namednamed: capset failed: Operation not permitted
.

RESTARTING CRON with /etc/init.d/cron restart
Restarting periodic command scheduler: cron.
```


Was soll ich machen ?
Wenn mir jemand helfen will kann ich das Ding schnell neu installieren und euch das Root-Passwort geben 



Frohe Weihnachten 
und schonmal thx

MyPleX


----------



## myplex (24. Dezember 2004)

Ok, hab jetzt herausgefunden das auf dem Server Debian Woody läuft 
Das Paket ist für Debian Sarge ! Wie kann ich updaten


----------



## Julian Maicher (24. Dezember 2004)

http://www.linux-fuer-alle.de/doc_show.php?docid=244


----------



## myplex (24. Dezember 2004)

yeah 
Danke es hat geklappt !
Nachdem ich die Updates draufhatte ging alles PERFEKT 




thx und Frohe Weihnachten


----------

